# Honda model or Yamaha Grizzly



## Sobie2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I live in an isolated community where you can't drive to another town (Juneau, AK). 

Our ATV dealers sell Yamaha or Honda atvs. I have a 1000' long driveway at up to 15% grade. I just had it lengthened and it was 400' which I used to take care of with a Honda snowblower (but it took a while). Let me put it this way it is always fun to move snow with either a plow truck or snow blower, if it is just your property, but when I am finished snowblowing my driveway I have had enough. Other people I know who have small regular sized driveways often want to do their neighbors.

To much info.... moving on to my question...

We get a lot of snow every year and we are coastal so the snow is heavy when it comes down sometimes I've got to snowblow 3-4 times a day. Our snow packs down as well and makes a super slick and hard base.

Can an ATV with chains (and I am thinking spiked chans) and a plow handle my driveway?

MORE importantly, is power steering needed? Is EFI much better for cold starting than a carb? Yamaha makes the only ATV with 4wd fully locking Differential. The models range from the Honda 420 Rancher or Foreman, to the Yamaha 550 or 700 Grizzly.

I love Honda equip but their lack of a true locking diff concerns me and my driveway.

Does anyone have any information they can help me with my decison on which atv to buy?

Any thoughts on the Moose brand plows? (I think the power up down with the asymetrical blade looks functional, but I'd like power articulation... unless it ain't necessary).

Lengthy email but I appreciate everyone's input.

Sobie2


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ive got a 2000 Foreman 450s and it is unstopable.


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Watch out for the push button gear shifting honda's, they have problems. You won't need the power steering (though it would be nice). Both make a quality machine, just pick what you like best. The EFI is just better all around. A moose plow and an ATV will work fine for your driveway.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Will a locked diff. be hard to turn?


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

no need for a locking diff if you have your diff locked you can turn nicely


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would go honda. only way to go. you go yamaha and you will regret it in the long run. But I would def go honda. But get one with selectable 4/wd


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would pick the Yamaha over the Honda, but these are just opinions.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

I have a Yamaha Grizzly, I would recommend them. You can easily select 2wd to 4wd to 4wd locking diff by the push of a button. Also, the trans is easy to shift into reverse.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Another vote for Yamaha!! Here, I am too lazy to type it again.



yamaguy;584470 said:


> I had a 48" Moose plow on my 1996 Wolverine, I used the winch to lift it. We had a couple of real snowy years and two 14"+ storms and it plowed like a champ!!!! The only time I had trouble is when the snow was heavy and I was plowing with the blade angled, but one 80 lb tube sand on the rear rack solved that problem. I only had the stock tires as well and never used chains. The only reason I didn't go with a bigger plow is so that I could load it in the bed of my truck, I think it would of pushed a 60" with no problem.


I ride with A few Honda's and they are not built as tough as everybody thinks. Yes the engines are great, but there is more to an atv than a good powerplant.


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

What on earth makes you think that Yamaha is the only one with a locking front diff?


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

My next purchase will be a yamaha grizzly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;583158 said:


> I would go honda. only way to go. you go yamaha and you will regret it in the long run. But I would def go honda. But get one with selectable 4/wd


Why? Don't just say one sucks, give some reasoning.

This is like me saying Chevies suck. That's it. Nobody gives it any thought with a statement like this. 

While I don't have a Yamaha, I do have a Honda and it is very unlikely I would buy another. Getting the thing into reverse--especially with gloves--is a royal PITA. And supposedly they have fixed the electronic shift that I have in my '00 Rancher, I have had problems with it and even have had it freeze up while being transported. Overall it's a good machine, just not for work IMO.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i myslef love honda atvs and i currently own a yamaha just b./c i got an outstanding deal on it. reverse is so much easier on the yamaha and i really havent had much probelms with the atv at all besides a bad cdi box and battery. its a toss up, yamaha makes a good product but honda has always been better in my book. but with locking diffs and a better reverse your going to be happier plowing with the yamaha. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I suspect I plow as much snow as you do but the snow we get won't be as wet as yours so some of what I say may not apply.

Of the two machines you mention I would suggest the Yamaha due to belt drive which will run circles around a gear drive machine. It will also give you a faster reverse which helps a lot if you have to do much backing up while plowing. When plowing though use low range which relieves some of the strain on the belt and clutch. You also don't loose momentum shifting gears on a belt drive machine.

I have never used chains but keep in mind that too much traction can be a problem also. Damage to driveway and equipment could be a problem.

Also haven't used power steering but the older I get the more I am thinking of getting it on the next machine I buy.

The Moose plow is strong and should work fine but I would lean towards the Cycle Country due to the down pressure system which makes a lot of difference when plowing deep and/or wet snow. I have both a Warn plow and a CC plow. Both have held up fine but the Warn is an older plow and from what I am hearing the new ones don't hold up as well.

I have two machines I use to plow snow, a Kawasaki P360 and a Traxter 500. Up to 10" of snow I use the P360 for the speed, more than that I use the Traxter due to its extra weight and traction.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 4, 2008)

I had the 660 grizz. with a 60" moose plow. worked great, rarely used the diff.lock though.
Hondas 680 rincon is auto with no belts to worry about,but has no locking diff if you were to need it.
Imo. any of the atv's talked about will do the job, just plow with the storm and youll be fine.:salute:


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd consider which ATV weighs the most and can carry the most. I have an 02' or 03' Polaris 700 twin, which was the heaviest ATV on the market at the time. I've carried 100 lbs. of calcium on the front and rear racks and still been pushed around by heavy snow.


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH (Mar 7, 2007)

Ive owned em all and i strongly believe honda is engineered better.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get the Honda. If you buy a Yamaha you arer asking for troble. I've had 2 Yamahas both of them had tranmision and break problems.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow with a 02 Honda foreman 450S and it has alway's started and got me through.
my thoughts on what some people have mention upstream on this thread.

the front Diff lock for plowing snow,
you don't need it. your most often on equal footing for plowing and all the times I have been stuck or spining when plowing snow both of my front tires have both been turning trying to get more traction. 
now when I 'm out on the trail in a mud whole or in off camber spots I'll have 1 tire in the soup and 1 on good footing and I'm stuck then I wish I had it. but for plowing snow. I seem to due fine.

the Reverse on the Honda's 
due the the bypass of the little Red button and it makes it a whole lot better.
I can now shift into reverse as fast as I can move my foot. I would'nt plow on a machine without this done now.

also a tire chains make a huge differeance. have to be careful on what surface your plowing on as they can leave marks if your plowing on a nice asphalt drive better stay off if you have chain's

sublime out.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

whats so bad about hondas reverse. all you do is push a red button down pull the brack and push or kick down. you can even put a cable tie around the revese mod underneath the back of the atv so you dont have to push the button. at least i know it is like this on my 06 and 05


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i have a 03 rincon that has been raced in xtreme terrain races 1/2 a dozen times. and yes i won them all. and rodeo mud bogs,and some serious trail riding. Ive been riding quads since before they were invented, it makes me sound old but im not, in my mind anyway.

my bike will over heat because my radiator is encrusted with mud and im too lazy to remove to clean, other than that ive replace 2 axles, when i plow i plow for about 2 hours but theres not a line on it when im done and i make banks to plow snow up to get it out of the way, by february i am 6 foot off the ground down by the road, dam plowtrucks lol

i have a yamaha snowmobile so i know theyre quality, and belts are for holdin up pants imo. my vote is for a jeep lol its warmer?


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have one word....Polaris


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

id go honda. they are workhorses


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Yamaha > Honda

But you honestly can't go wrong with either one.

You should not need chains on your tires.

I have a Yamaha Bruin 350 4x4.. and this thing blows like a beast.


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

Sobie2;582282 said:


> I live in an isolated community where you can't drive to another town (Juneau, AK).
> 
> Our ATV dealers sell Yamaha or Honda atvs. I have a 1000' long driveway at up to 15% grade. I just had it lengthened and it was 400' which I used to take care of with a Honda snowblower (but it took a while). Let me put it this way it is always fun to move snow with either a plow truck or snow blower, if it is just your property, but when I am finished snowblowing my driveway I have had enough. Other people I know who have small regular sized driveways often want to do their neighbors.
> 
> ...


Moose Plow and a Polaris. All four tires lock in great. And you should'nt even need chains.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

i would get a 660 grizzly they have plenty of power, and the 4x4 system works excellent i would just make sure you get a tapered blade no matter what kind of machine you get with alot of snow if you dont get it up and over and up and away from the drive you will run into problems down the road, a buddy plows with a straight blade atv and it can get it stacked about 4 feet and then i would have to give him my atv or push it out with my truck.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

what size atv are you looking for? if your going for a 350 or 400 cc quad i would go with yamaha for a couple of reasons.
1. the yamaha has disc brakes in the front vs honda drum
2. the cvt trans is much easier to shift from forward to reverse
3. the yamahas come with more ground clearance than the hondas
4. locking front differential.
i personally have a kawasaki prarie 360 4x4 and its a great in the snow.


----------



## Sobie2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't hate me, and I appreciate all the feedback but... I came across the deal of the century. I was only hours away from purchasing an 09 Honda Rancher power steer, electric shift and auto for almost 7K (plus another $1600 plow), when I heard on the radio a guy trying to sell his atv.

IT was a 2007 Polaris 800 efi, cvt auto, with large country style plow on it for $6500 all brand new with only 1 mile on it, the guy just didn't have time to ride it. So I grabbed it.
Now all I need is some hot grips and atv chains.


Sobie2


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

sobie2, wow, that is a pretty good deal. yah, that should be plenty of power to push some snow. lol. you should'nt even need chains for that. just run the stock tires and you will be fine. I have an 08' Polaris 500 H.O, gotta love the ground clearance on these. I am looking into getting either a 2'' or 3" lift on it, and spacing the wheels out 1.5" - 2" as well. But after snow season. I'm running a 55" Moose plow, and I'm looking for a salter to put on the back. Also hand and thumb warmers, maybe a windshield for the winter as well.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats a good deal on the polaris, 6500 brand new 800cc. I was going to say honda and yamaha both have their own advantages. Hondas main advantage being its still going to be running like new in 30 years, but its still going to be crappy in mud unless you buy a locker. Yamahas advantage is they come with a locker from the start, and they're pretty tough too. My neighbors company has a 2004 450 kodiak that routinely gets the snot pounded out of it plowing with a 54 inch blade, and it holds up pretty well, just the shifter freezes in the winter which is not cool. Hondas reverse shifter really isnt that confusing, in fact i love laughing at people that require two hands to do it, but if your gonna be plowing for hours on end, the reverse mod would be awsome. You'll still love the polaris, they ride super nice, comfy seat, haul some decent ass (especially an 800) for how heavy they are. The extra weight should be awsome plowing on a polaris. You just cant throw the sportsmans around like sport atvs. The only real downside to polaris's is the cost to fix them and how often.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

If you are going to keep it long term, I'd say Honda hands down, a 500 foreman is a very well thought out simple machine that is very easy to fix, and very long lasting. The true 'gear' transmission is durable and will stand up to the abuses of plowing and other work. Reverse is not an issue as others have stated just mod the cable and it's easy going. 

Now if you like to trade often, and if off road rompin is your thing then something with an idependant suspension, diff lock and power steering may be more to your liking. Belt driven automatics are easy to operate and if you hold the over ride button in will reverse quickly. I will say this (from personal experiance) the Honda will last longer and cost less in maitainance than the other quads with more features. I just bought an 08 King Quad 750, EFI, diff lock, and independant, and while it's nice I know I will be dealing earlier than if I would have bought a Foreman. But I wanted the features Suzuki was offering over the Honda and the price was right.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

My first choice is always the Kawi Brute Force second would be the Yam Grizzly.I wouldn't go with the Honda.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Polaris is a good quad also..

But like I said earlier. I'm a Yamaha man


----------

